# Gibson Les Paul Standard FADED 2016



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

For you Gibson experts,I am being offered a trade for this guitar which is described as a 2016 made Les Paul Standard faded. Is this legit?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm not an expert. But, it looks right to me... I'm looking at the bridge, the knock offs all seem to be slotted for screwdriver (as opposed to just thumbwheels, which this one and all proper Gibson's have). Also, I can see the wings on the back of the headstock, the Chinese haven't figured that out either. Oh, and a Chibson would have a scarf joint.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Thanks I did a search at the My Les Paul forum and it is legit


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought the standard faded was a limited model and was only made for a few years. They might have continued production in 2016. Looks legit. I think you can run the serial number either on gibsons site or phone them to confirm.

Edit; type too slow on this tablet, you beat me too it.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I found it now on the L&M website

Gibson - 2016 Les Paul Standard Faded w/50's Neck in Satin Honeyburst Ltd


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

rollingdam said:


> I found it now on the L&M website
> 
> Gibson - 2016 Les Paul Standard Faded w/50's Neck in Satin Honeyburst Ltd


I wonder if it's heavy? I love LP's but find that some of them are unnecessarily heavy. Even when they have 'weight relief'.
I'm pretty sure this is what led Jimmy Page to heroin (him having a sore back from slinging his Burst every night).


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I wonder if it's heavy? I love LP's but find that some of them are unnecessarily heavy. Even when they have 'weight relief'.
> I'm pretty sure this is what led Jimmy Page to heroin (him having a sore back from slinging his Burst every night).



the modern weight relief is pretty good, actually. my LP has it and it weighs less than my strat did. folks can say what they want about weight relieved LPs, but mine sustains as well as any guitar i ever owned.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I decided against it-I prefer Fender style guitars myself-the owner told me he bought it in June and now wants to trade it for an acoustic


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a Faded Honeyburst Traditional, one of the L&M Limited Edition models made in 2012. Its a heavy sucker and oddly the Gibson model number is the same as the Standards, not a Traditional. My Les Paul Forum has a thread on these Faded guitars that is very interesting.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TA462 said:


> I have a Faded Honeyburst Traditional, one of the L&M Limited Edition models made in 2012. Its a heavy sucker and oddly the Gibson model number is the same as the Standards, not a Traditional. My Les Paul Forum has a thread on these Faded guitars that is very interesting.


I used to have one as well. It was a great guitar. Loved the finish on it, and sounded great.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I love those 50's necks. Should this guitar be priced less than a comparable Traditional though second hand? I don't see many for sale, but it does make me wonder where it fits in and what a good used price would be for one.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

L&M has these in stock right now for $2399 plus tax


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I love those 50's necks. Should this guitar be priced less than a comparable Traditional though second hand? I don't see many for sale, but it does make me wonder where it fits in and what a good used price would be for one.


 I don't know. New they were priced a little less then the regular Traditionals. They were produced in a very small number, some say 200 and some say 300 so they are kind of collectable. I've never heard one bad thing about them though, they are killer guitars and people that sell them tend to regret it later on. They do have kind of a cult following. I've seen them as low as a grand and as high as 2 grand up for sale so they seem to be all over the place in prices.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I had an '05 that was exactly the same as a Standard minus the gloss finish. I preferred the satin feel & saved a few hundred bucks (it was ~$2500 + tax IIRC). Very flamey top with a nice lemon 'burst, same pickups, hardware & case as a Standard (it actually popped up here recently). 

A few years later Gibson slashed the prices of the new Fadeds to well under $2K but they used poorer quality tops, did a horrible job of the 'burst & went to chambering vs. the Swiss cheese type of weight relief. 

Rumble Seat was distributing Peter Green tribute guitars done by Larry Corsa using the original run of Standard Fadeds as a platform. The early Fadeds are the ones that have the following.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> A few years later Gibson slashed the prices of the new Fadeds to well under $2K


Yes and despite that i routinely see them for sale for way more than what they sold for new


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Roryfan, the ones I'm talking about were only made from 2011 to 2013. They were only Honeyburst and we're not chambered. They were L&M exclusive models.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

TA462 said:


> Roryfan, the ones I'm talking about were only made from 2011 to 2013. They were only Honeyburst and we're not chambered. They were L&M exclusive models.


I had on of the 2012s. The were the faded Traditional as opposed to the faded Standard. I had mine xrayed at work because the long and mcquade site said they had no weight relief but they do (swiss cheese trad weight relief as opposed to chambered). I think they were $1599 or so. Nice git.



















Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

mud_guy said:


> I had on of the 2012s. The were the faded Traditional as opposed to the faded Standard. I had mine xrayed at work because the long and mcquade site said they had no weight relief but they do (swiss cheese trad weight relief as opposed to chambered). I think they were $1599 or so. Nice git.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok now that's different. Cool image.


----------

